# Borderlands 2



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2012)

So why not have a universal discussion about this game. It's on PC/PS3/360, so it deserves to be in the General Gaming. Here we can hook up with one another and go loot hunting, go through campaigns and shit, or ask general questions: such as this;

How come I can't find Michael Mamaril? On my first play through, looked all through sanctuary, nothing. Even when sanctuary was in the sky, nothing. I'm on my second play through, still can't find him. I thought I read that before Sanctuary takes off, he's a 100% spawn.


----------



## EyeZ (Nov 29, 2012)

I've been giving BL2 a lot of my time lately, as for Michael Mamaril i've only seen him on 3 occassions, twice in Marcus's and once in Scooter's place, i've only got a purple weapon off him.


----------



## Zetta_x (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah, I have seen him with Marcus... I wasn't sure what was going on... he randomly gave me a weapon.

Anyone got the sniper from the robot arena? It makes scary noises =(


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2012)

eyes said:


> I've been giving BL2 a lot of my time lately, as for Michael Mamaril i've only seen him on 3 occassions, twice in Marcus's and once in Scooter's place, i've only got a purple weapon off him.


 
Ya I heard he gives blue or higher. I mean, that's sweet. I'd really like the trophy from him though. But the only way I'm getting strong weapons now is by putting in SHiFT codes for Golden Keys. I have 5 ready to go, but I want to wait until I get to a higher level.


----------



## EyeZ (Nov 29, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> Yeah, I have seen him with Marcus... I wasn't sure what was going on... he randomly gave me a weapon.
> 
> Anyone got the sniper from the robot arena? It makes scary noises =(


 
A sniper making scary noises?

I've had a smg that makes them noises and restricts your movement.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2012)

eyes said:


> A sniper making scary noises?
> 
> I've had a smg that makes them noises and restricts your movement.


 
I had a sniper that made fun of you when you shoot it. Its a mission sniper, it's pretty strong and funny too.

Ugh, as soon as I post, I found Michael in Moxxi's. Now I gotta go through the rest of the game and still do the two campaigns that I never played yet.


----------



## EyeZ (Nov 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I had a sniper that made fun of you when you shoot it. Its a mission sniper, it's pretty strong and funny too.
> 
> Ugh, as soon as I post, I found Michael in Moxxi's. Now I gotta go through the rest of the game and still do the two campaigns that I never played yet.


 
I didn't know there was a sniper like that, the sniper is my fave weapon, i have 3 chars i'm using and i treat them all as snipers.


----------



## Zetta_x (Nov 29, 2012)

Caution: There will be a sniper that glitches the audio out and will make a large static noise that is like 10 times louder than the current volume.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 29, 2012)

eyes said:


> A sniper making scary noises?
> 
> I've had a smg that makes them noises and restricts your movement.


haha, the bane? at first i asked where the "swappin' weapons!" came from. then i shoot some enemies...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2012)

Narayan said:


> haha, the bane? at first i asked where the "swappin' weapons!" came from. then i shoot some enemies...


Oh god I hated the Bane. I usually use SMG's and Snipers, but if I get a strong pistol, I'll take out an SMG. I always have a sniper on me. But good lord, I HAAAATED the bane. Most useless gun in the game.


----------



## drobb (Nov 29, 2012)

Michael Mamaril originally showed/shows up at a 100% rate pre flight sanctuary, you just have to hunt him down. Buuut they have since pathced him down to a lower rate since he was never supposed to spawn that high.  you could find him, save, load, find him again, rinse and repeat ad nausem if you felt like it before.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2012)

Pfft. I have the Conference Call. I'm all set for weapons.


Spoiler



Okay, not quite. The Conference Call is good for big monsters but sucks on little monsters. I'm in desperate need of better weapons for the smaller guys.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Pfft. I have the Conference Call. I'm all set for weapons.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


If you're on PS3 I could probably give you some weapons some time. I do okay with my Bee Shield and weapons I get from the skeleton chest.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> If you're on PS3 I could probably give you some weapons some time. I do okay with my Bee Shield and weapons I get from the skeleton chest.


Unfortunately I'm on the Xbox 360...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Unfortunately I'm on the Xbox 360...


Baaah bugger off!

(obvs a joke, but that sucks, would have gladly helped you out.)


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> would have gladly helped you out.


I would have gladly accepted your help


----------



## DaggerV (Nov 29, 2012)

Been geeking out on the PC. Trying out Mechromancer, she's awesomesauce with her anarchy, though hella inaccurate. I love how's she heavy on the Heinlein references too. Plowing, well trying to plow through vault hunter mode.


----------



## Celice (Nov 29, 2012)

I've played some between a Commando and the Siren, and I think I like the Siren more. Her skill has nice group utility... at first I thought it was distracting, but it makes for nice AoE damage and easy crit stacking.

I did like the offensive capabilities of the Commando, but it seemed like he was lacking some offensive oomph.. like he wasn't really pushed anywhere. Loving the playthrough2 stuff with the different kinds of enemies and different playstyle.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 29, 2012)

I've only found that mike guy once per character, but I never go out and specifically search since it's not like he gives out stuff that's overwhelming, doing a run through a level to get to a red chest or two gives loot chances along with EXP, so I prefer that route.


The morningstar is the sniper that berates you whenever you reload (unlike other weapons it only speaks on reload or a crit/kill, not normal shots), it's the reward from the bandit-killing mission from overlook's bounty board.  I prefer it to other guns since it's actually usable (for a bit), despite being hyperion (where firing from the hip does jack).


The golden chest in sanctuary only gives out purple-level gear (this includes the pinkish e-tech weapons, they're in the same general range of rarity and just colored differently), _it'll never give out legendaries_ or anything else, it totally bypasses the normal drop rates.  It gives out gear the exact level of the person who opens it, and it only gives out two items at a time (opposed to other chests that can give four shields, grenades, artifacts, or pistols), except for rocket launchers where it only gives one.  Since you have the chance of getting just two purple shields or grenade mods per opening, don't get your hopes up too much (though the weapons are always great for your level, which was the original point).

A lot of people say to wait until you're level 50 or something, but I say you should open it whenever you're having trouble with the game and could use some purple equipment.  By the time you're 50 things are likely dropping level 49/50 gear regularly, and you've already beaten most things anyways... 


Speaking of drop rates, here's the in-game categories and rates (taken from the program, they can be found with Narin/TJ's CE tablecompilation).

Very Common: 200
Common: 100
Uncommon: 10
Uncommoner: 5
Rare: 1
Very Rare: 0.1
Legendary: 0.01

So yeah, it's about a 30,000:1 ratio of white to gold/yellow... but this is the drop rate for normal random drops, as you know bosses and uniques that drop a certain item have a much higher chance than this to drop it.


Some types of legendaries seem much rarer than others (when referring to random generation and not boss drops) simply because the larger weapons can show up in less objects.  For example sniper rifles will never show up in lockers, yet lockers are capable of spawning legendary shields, grenade mods, pistols, and SMGs... things that also show up in chests and junk.  Whenever I mess with the drop rates, I find legendary SMGs and junk far more often than legendary sniper rifles, just because of the skewed number of sources for the different item types.

I'm not sure if I'm okay with this concept (making larger weapon legendaries the rarest to be randomly generated), but with the whole "this boss drops item x most of the time but it shows up elsewhere randomly) mechanic I can't really complain since it won't come into play most of the time...

Just remember this if you're trying to farm sanctuary lockers or something for legendaries.  It's better to farm sources that can give all weapon sizes out.  Even when you still run into smaller weapons, that means even more randomly-generated legendary chaces at once!







(Pic taken with hacked drop rates.)


In addition to the golden chest, there's some areas and objects that have their drops limited.  Nothing purple or legendary will spawn until you reach Sanctuary, the beginning areas (perhaps until leveled by story progression) have all their objects and such set to only drop lower-level things.


Items themselves have levels (with extremely rare exceptions), and the level requirement of the item is the same thing as the item's level.  The only exception I can remember off the top of my head is the vault hunter relic.  It's level 1 and gives 5% increased rare chance, period.  It cannot level, even if forced to change it gains no requirement and stays at 5% (unlike other relics which have their numbers and such increase when you level the item up).


Backpack and bank sizes can actually go far beyond what the normal limits are.  In earlier versions people were walking around with backpacks that could fit 75 items or whatever, but in the recent patches gearbox added in some code to reset bank and storage levels... though the fact that they work at higher amounts hints that additional bank and SDU upgrades could show up in future DLC.


Some of the commercials are damned hilarious.  "But Mrs. Tediore, I lost both of my thumbs in a horrible foreplay incident..."


Who do you all give the bullymong fur to?  I usually give it to Hammerlock, but sometimes to Claptrap just because watching him walk around with a mohawk for the rest of the game entertains me.


Badass ranks really aren't capped at anything resembling a reasonable amount... the game lets you have +150422% gun damage without a complaint.







I found T.K.s quest hilarious.  One echo would be a good long explanation, then the next would be 2-4 words. XD  Also how the girl mentioned it's odd that most people on Pandora seem to keep all their echo correspondence... that made me laugh.


One of the locations on the Opportunity maps is a shop named "Dee's Nuts"...


Marcus' safe in his shop doesn't actually open, it's not functional at all. 






(To show I went back there and checked.)


The red chest (and the lockers) in Roland's safe room are leveled to 25, so if you teleport into there before you're supposed to, you're just going to get gear you probably can't use...


The blue screen error on the monitor in the firehawk's lair... is amusing, to say the least.


Does anybody know what's up with this random floating echo log near the bloodshot camp you go to before getting into sanctuary?  It's inactive (like logs for quests you haven't taken yet), but it's in a weird location (one you might not be able to get to normally).







A lot of buildings and things in the game look solid and can be shot, but don't have any collision box set up, since the makers assumed you'd never get there.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2012)

I always give the Bullymong fur to Hammerlock, mainly because I have no use for a shotgun.

Also, I love the badass rank. Well actually I need to do them more because as much as I love The Bee shield, it's really weak so far.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 29, 2012)

It used to be totally overkill with multi-projectile weapons, but since the recent patch that made the amp damage be split between projectiles, it's no longer the absolute killer it was.

Killing the warrior with one shot of the conference call WAS rather overkill...


----------



## DaggerV (Nov 29, 2012)

Golden chest can give out blue, though they're relics. Thought I should mention that. Assuming it hasn't been patched out in newer patch (I just updated recently) if you open chest enough time to open that loot, you're likely to get blue over purple relics.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 1, 2012)

Just thought I should let people know that Gearbox is giving out codes. Next one is in 5 minutes:

https://twitter.com/GearboxSoftware
http://www.facebook.com/borderlandsgame

here's the schedule-

Friday, November 30 - Post at 6PM CT, Active until 9PM CT
Friday, November 30 - Post at 11PM CT, Active until 2AM CT
Saturday, December 1 - Post at 5AM CT, Active until 8AM CT
Saturday, December 1 - Post at 11AM CT, Active until 2PM CT
Saturday, December 1 - Post at 3PM CT, Active until 6PM CT


Not really a whole lot of codes, I mean, Randy Pitchford gives out a lot more on his twitter account. But hey, 5 keys are 5 keys.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh, right, forgot about the relic scaling... I never use the relics from the chests since I'm always using either the vault hunter's relic, or Moxxi's endowment (once I get it).

Also infinitekeysPCmasterracerepresent. </guildian>


----------



## DaggerV (Dec 1, 2012)

yeah I kept opening the chest to get a feel on the variety of weapons, still getting used to the new loot system.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 18, 2012)

So I'm on Borderlands 2 on PS3 right now, wondering if anybody wants to join me? I'm Level 44 and on Vault Hunter Mode and just about to leave the Caustic Caverns.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 13, 2013)

Recorded a quick video of hacked drop rates.


----------



## Celice (Jan 14, 2013)

Turk's got ya beat 

(spoiler at end of video)


----------



## DaggerV (Jan 14, 2013)

Dip, what the flip? That's awesome, though I doubt I could figure out how to do the hack? Not easily though, time/effort doesn't pay off.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 14, 2013)

Celice said:


> Turk's got ya beat
> 
> (spoiler at end of video)


MWAHAHAHAHA!
That's epic.  Wonder if it was some RAM/ASM mod, or if it was done by editing the game's files?  Given the mention of willowtree I assume the latter for the drops, but the NPC scaling and such would be easiest with RAM/ASM crap.



DaggerV said:


> Dip, what the flip? That's awesome, though I doubt I could figure out how to do the hack? Not easily though, time/effort doesn't pay off.


TJ/Narin's CE table has most of the interesting stuff.  God mode, jump height/walk speed mods, drop rate mods, skill mods, third-person camera, invisibility, time scale, etc.

1 - Install Cheat Engine.
http://cheatengine.org/

2 - Download this.
https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B...VjV0U/edit?docId=0B_f11g1DlLhDVmhWMUxfN3RFOTA

3 - Run the game, get to the title screen.

4 - Open that file you downloaded, and start checking off the hacks to use.


----------



## DaggerV (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah I have that, I was actually using it as a basis to cross check the codes I've made, learning experience and all in the pursuit of making everything myself and learning. However, I have no clue where to begin for that one that isn't flat out digging into the files.


----------



## Celice (Jan 14, 2013)

Rydian said:


> MWAHAHAHAHA!
> That's epic. Wonder if it was some RAM/ASM mod, or if it was done by editing the game's files? Given the mention of willowtree I assume the latter for the drops, but the NPC scaling and such would be easiest with RAM/ASM crap.


One of his other videos he said it was mostly memory stuff, but he's messed around all sorts of stuff in different games. He also said he experiments on an open server, which might be cool to drop in on.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2013)

So, Gearbox just released a trailer for the new DLC "Hammerlock's Big Game Hunt" which is coming out pretty quick. The trailer is here.
Now why do I bring this up? Well, because I have a question; is it just my bro and I or at 1:51 does that look like it could be the elusive Crystaloferous?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm actually debating on whether to get this DLC or not. I love Captain Scarlett. But aside from Mr. Torgue, Campaign of Carnage was pretty boring.

Anyways, here's a review from rev3games


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 15, 2013)

I've had a play of Hammerlock's DLC, first impressions is, i quite like it, i didn't like the Torgue's DLC much myself.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 16, 2013)

I liked Torgue but didn't like Scarlett... this new one might be fun, haven't started it yet.


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 16, 2013)

THANK you...dudes next door were playing this...thought it was 'Bordertown'.... motorbikes, creeps, chainsaws, etc....deffo Mad Max homage, and thats a very high compliment.

This game (series?) is now on my need to play list, along with Bioshock and Bastion. (Among dozens of others.)


----------



## Celice (Jan 16, 2013)

Its_just_Lou said:


> THANK you...dudes next door were playing this...thought it was 'Bordertown'.... motorbikes, creeps, chainsaws, etc....deffo Mad Max homage, and thats a very high compliment.
> 
> This game (series?) is now on my need to play list, along with Bioshock and Bastion. (Among dozens of others.)


Yup. It's one of those awesome games that most people really enjoy. Even single player is fun, but if you can nab some friends, it's a bit more varied and enjoyable, too.

(list suck--they grow larger and larger and never seem to diminish  )


----------



## Rydian (Jan 16, 2013)

Idunno' if it's just me, but multiplayer makes it a lot easier.  Yeah the enemies are stronger to compensate, but just having people there makes things easier since you don't have everything on the map targeting just you, etc.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 16, 2013)

If you want the best gear I have found in BL2 you have to kill this guy a few times in a row. 

http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Terramorphous_the_Invincible

If you can kill him reliably, just save and quite right after you kill him so you wont have to keep paying to get back too him. Just keep looting and selling at the vendor machines outside of his lair.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 16, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Idunno' if it's just me, but multiplayer makes it a lot easier. Yeah the enemies are stronger to compensate, but just having people there makes things easier since you don't have everything on the map targeting just you, etc.


 
Actually yeah. Me and a friend did Finks Slaughterdome and it was waay too easy. We also did the missions in Lynchwood, one that I had a lot of trouble in by myself, and it was really easy.


Psionic Roshambo said:


> If you want the best gear I have found in BL2 you have to kill this guy a few times in a row.
> 
> http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Terramorphous_the_Invincible
> 
> If you can kill him reliably, just save and quite right after you kill him so you wont have to keep paying to get back too him. Just keep looting and selling at the vendor machines outside of his lair.


 
I still never attempted that boss. Mainly because I only have one person on my friendslist that I play with, and I'm too lazy to ask him. I might when I'm able to sit again so I can actually play games.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> If you want the best gear I have found in BL2 you have to kill this guy a few times in a row.
> 
> http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Terramorphous_the_Invincible
> 
> If you can kill him reliably, just save and quite right after you kill him so you wont have to keep paying to get back too him. Just keep looting and selling at the vendor machines outside of his lair.


I would recommend waiting until you have either the Conference Call or the Orange Rocket Launcher that Vermi drops. That thing is so wicked. With all fo the ammo from the rocket launcher (with my bro and I both using one) we got Terramorphus' health down to about half.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 16, 2013)

Or you could just use a Jakobs.


----------



## DaggerV (Jan 16, 2013)

Haha I love it.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 5, 2013)

this made me laugh.


----------



## lismati (Jul 5, 2013)

The Torgue DLC is the best. I'd place Tina's one right after.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 8, 2013)

I just started playing this recently. 
So much freaking fun.


----------



## DaggerV (Jul 8, 2013)

PC? I'll play with you once I'm done moving.


----------

